# Buick sedan 1932



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Take off*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x





















































x


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Your blogs are always excellent Dutchy, so I'm here to learn and enjoy your mastery…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I'm going to enjoy this!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Always fun to see how you find ways to actually produce all of these often difficult and complex parts. The plans are one thing while producing the actual pieces seem to be altogether something else again!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Strips*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.









x













































6


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Hey *Dutchy*, good to see you buy cheap Chinese stuff as well…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Hey *Dutchy*, good to see you buy cheap Chinese stuff as well…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


And even second hand


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I don't have the motorized sander but this tip will work great with a belt sander as well. 
I had been wanting to try some thin trim but had always stayed away from it because of not coming up with a good way to get the quality needed.
So now I have no excuse for shabby trim. LOL
So love the great tip Dutchy and looking forward to the next!!!

Come to think of it a jig is working it's way up in the back of my mind for a small vise to hold them for sanding. HMMMMM!!!
Love these kind a posts as it gives me something to ponder.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> I don t have the motorized sander but this tip will work great with a belt sander as well.
> I had been wanting to try some thin trim but had always stayed away from it because of not coming up with a good way to get the quality needed.
> So now I have no excuse for shabby trim. LOL
> So love the great tip Dutchy and looking forward to the next!!!
> ...


In the past you have made a sanding drum on your drill press. And I'm sure that will do it for such small strips. And I have seen here on LJ a drumsander on a Shop Smith made by Shipwright.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Now your talking!!!
A 3/4 plywood base, some double sided tape.
Stick the strips to the tape on the base like you did and push it through the Shop Smith sanding drum, Nice!!! 
Love it when a plan comes together. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> And I have seen here on LJ a drumsander on a Shop Smith made by Shipwright.
> 
> - Dutchy


I do like Shipwright's idea but would be changing out the Shop Smith way to much for this fellow to use. The small drum sander will get er done for the few parts I need it for.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> And I have seen here on LJ a drumsander on a Shop Smith made by Shipwright.
> 
> - Dutchy
> 
> ...


That is up to you, no problem and it was more the idea and bring it to your attention. You know Bruce that there are a lot of ways to do something.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Dutchy the more ideas that we get exposed to the better, then we have to narrow it all down to what tools we have that can get the job done, and how safe it is to do. 
It's funny but after all this talking I still like the idea about using the belt sander with a guide, Fast and easy for the few inches I well need.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Dutchy the more ideas that we get exposed to the better, then we have to narrow it all down to what tools we have that can get the job done, and how safe it is to do.
> It s funny but after all this talking I still like the idea about using the belt sander with a guide, Fast and easy for the few inches I well need.
> 
> - htl


Go ahead and share *☺*


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Dutchy,

The same process works great in my planer too. Just take small passes and your golden.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Getting it done is more important than what tool is used. Your solutions always work well Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Dutchy,
> 
> The same process works great in my planer too. Just take small passes and your golden.
> 
> - Jason1974


THAT'S NICE! Glad to here. A lot don't have a sander.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Getting it done is more important than what tool is used. Your solutions always work well Jan.
> 
> - stefang


**


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Strips*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I missed some of this Dutchy but am now one the hunt…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6













































11













































x


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Great work!!!
I'm not making the same mistake I made with my VW Bus, I'm waiting to see how you get er done and save my brain cells for,for, I forgot!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Great work!!!
> I m not making the same mistake I made with my VW Bus, I m waiting to see how you get er done and save my brain cells for,for, I forgot!!!
> 
> - htl


Next episodes will be there soon


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm taking notes. lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Jason can I borrow your pen I forgot mine?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Fun to watch!


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


haha, you sure can Bruce!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *The bottom, chapter 1 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Patient precision!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Engine, big parts, chapter 2 from the plan. *

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6













































11













































16


















x


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, big parts, chapter 2 from the plan. *
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


MAN what a great model you are making!

Way past my patience and/or skill levels too.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, big parts, chapter 2 from the plan. *
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, big parts, chapter 2 from the plan. *
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


A great result Jan.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, big parts, chapter 2 from the plan. *
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, starting my build back up. Had the kids car in my garage/shop for the past month now i'm back in the shop. Going to read up on all your blogs for this build first though.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, big parts, chapter 2 from the plan. *
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I like the colour coding of the cutouts Dutchy… makes it look easy [ha ha]..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6














































11














































16













































x


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Now your being a bad example by not following the plans. LOL
Air inlet? What this car doesn't have air conditioning.
Great work!!!


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Excellent Blog Dutchy as always very impressive Buick also 
Dee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Saw many such cars with similar air vents in California where I lived when I was a kid. They were more often than not opened due to the warm temperatures there. Yours look very authentic.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


You just make it look too simple!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Saw many such cars with similar air vents in California where I lived when I was a kid. They were more often than not opened due to the warm temperatures there. Yours look very authentic.
> 
> - stefang


Yes they uninvented so many things that would be so nice for us that don't like to use the air conditioners.
Air vents like Dutchy's
The small side vent windows that flipped out and would blow air right on you, and bees don't forget the bees!!!
And there were air vents down at your feet.
Just my $.02


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Engine, small parts, chapter 2 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I'd be concerned for my fingers with all that disc sander work, 
but then I saw you use pliers on the very small parts..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6













































11













































16




































x


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Neat.

A lot of work.

Beautifully done!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful radiators and bonnet, nice work.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


The craftsmanship is impressive!


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan. I have filed this away in my memory for future reference. I hope you saved that sawdust for filling small holes after all the effort creating it!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Thanks Jan. I have filed this away in my memory for future reference. I hope you saved that sawdust for filling small holes after all the effort creating it!
> 
> - stefang


I thought to make coarse ground coffee from it, it was to rough for filling.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


That's some serious rotary usage,










What did you use as a guide to get those straight even spaced lines… unless that's a fake photo and you did it on a router table…

OK smarty pants,










how did you sand the inside on the disk sander?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> That s some serious rotary usage,
> 
> What did you use as a guide to get those straight even spaced lines… unless that s a fake photo and you did it on a router table…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Next episode you will see more.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> how did you sand the inside on the disk sander?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This was done by the scrollsaw and NOT sanded at all, way too dangerous.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Love it one of my favorite techniques but that's one really little bit!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Love it one of my favorite techniques but that s one really little bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The smallest I have is 0,8 mm, but never used. The one on the picture is 1,6mm. They are intent to use on PCB's and made from TC and for that reason sharp for a "long" time. When you interested in more information google PCB router bit. But be aware that if you are use this bits with manual feed they will easily break.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I've got the 1/8 inlay set but just have never got around to playing with it.
I keep hearing how brittle they are so I'll just have to stick to my big fat Dewalt 7 1/4" blades.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> how did you sand the inside on the disk sander?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


Was just kidding *Dutchy*... I agree, scrollsaws are way too dangerous… and even more so when you put a blade into it… and gets worse if it's a sharp blade… I'm still too chicken to tighten the blade tension on mine!
Nearly lost an eye trying to blow the dust of the cut until someone told me that the segmented air hose was not designed to blow cold air into the operator's face to keep the flies away…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill, chapter 3 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Man, that looks so fiddly Dutchy but the result is superb!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Dashparts and fire screen, chapter 4 from the plan.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.

For the steering wheel there can be used a bought one and therefore there is no photo from it.










x








































































x


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Dashparts and fire screen, chapter 4 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


O.K. FANTASTIC MODEL.

Just way to complex for me to do something like that! 
I have neither the skills needed or the patience either!

Do you have any idea how many hours you have spent on it?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Dashparts and fire screen, chapter 4 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Do you have any idea how many hours you have spent on it?
> 
> - ralbuck


No I don,t, never counting the hours. But making the wheels was 30-40% of the total project.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Dashparts and fire screen, chapter 4 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Good job Jan.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Dashparts and fire screen, chapter 4 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


making the wheels was 30-40% of the total project.

- Dutchy
[/QUOTE]

Looking good.

When I start building the wheels sometimes I wonder if it's worth it, till I get them done then You can see that it is.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dashparts and fire screen, chapter 4 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Coloured bead for the toothpick gear stick…to marks!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6













































11













































16













































21



























x


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Very nice result Jan. I would probably use a more plain grained wood for this to enhance the tuck and roll look of the upholstery. Just my personal choice.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Very fine workmanship with the details.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Very nice result Jan. I would probably use a more plain grained wood for this to enhance the tuck and roll look of the upholstery. Just my personal choice.
> 
> - stefang


I'm using this wood a lot for the seats in my models. In opposite to you I like it for this purpose. But whatever it is, when the car is ready you almost can't see it anymore.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I sure loved it in the other pictures, but hey anyone that wears shoes like those ain't going to have quiet seats. lol


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Very fine workmanship with the details.
> 
> - bushmaster


Really making fabulous models.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


No matter how many times I see your projects and blogs *Dutchy*... you never fail to amaze me with your sanding techniques.

*PS.*










I thought that was your take on R2D2… but then I realized that Star Wars is yet to come to Holland.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, Nice clogs!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, chapter 5 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


YEP, The seats have come up a treat sir!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x







































  






6














































11













































16













































21


















x


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


A great model.

BUT a FANTASTIC amount of WORK!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Very precise and clean work, the kind we all strive after.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done!!!
But I'm so confused, I would think the green drill bit would go with the green patterns the purple with the purple patterns, I need to recheck my plan menu for this???


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Very nicely done!!!
> But I m so confused, I would think the green drill bit would go with the green patterns the purple with the purple patterns, I need to recheck my plan menu for this???
> 
> - htl


It is easier as you thought. It is color by color.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Well done blog with good pictures and explanation.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dutchy just having a little fun with your wonderful blog, just hope I can cut some wood for it shortly!!!
My cabinet shop buddy says he's got some walnut scrapes for me. COOL!!!
Sounds like a plan coming together. :-]


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Again I remain inspired!

*Dutchy*, I think this has answered an unswered question from a previous blog,









While I don't have a milling machine, I hope I can emulate one with my 5,000rpm drill press and my sop built "milling table".


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Again I remain inspired!
> 
> *Dutchy*, I think this has answered an unswered question from a previous blog,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yes it is.



> Again I remain inspired!
> 
> While I don t have a milling machine, I hope I can emulate one with my 5,000rpm drill press and my sop built "milling table".
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It is easier to do it with a groove saw on a table saw, isn't it, or by hand with a small gouge. I'm enthusiastic about the Wabeco stand and that was the reason to show making the grooves with it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> It is easier to do it with a groove saw on a table saw….
> 
> - Dutchy


For through cuts, yes… bit harder for stopped cuts.


> ..... or by hand with a small gouge….
> - Dutchy


If you don't drink vino and have a steady hand!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Dutchy the more you use it the better you'll get.
It's always good to see other ways things can be done, it opens up new avenues to attack a problem.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> ..... or by hand with a small gouge….
> - Dutchy
> 
> If you don t drink vino and have a steady hand!
> ...


Didn't you missed my how to make kerfs with a *ruler* and gauge for vino drinkers?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin sides, chapter 6 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


All of these parts are so small, my big mits would have trouble doing it…
Nicely done Dutchy!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabin rear side, chapter 7 from the plan.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6



































 


  






x


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin rear side, chapter 7 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, it's always a pleasure to see you work and tutorials. Very clear and easy to follow.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin rear side, chapter 7 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


MANY hours of excellent work there!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin rear side, chapter 7 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!
Like the red carpet. :-]
Thanks for such a nice how2!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin rear side, chapter 7 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Always like the way you do things Jan. Precise and craftsmanlike.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin rear side, chapter 7 from the plan.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


That sander is getting a good workout!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6













































11













































16









x


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Great job on a beautiful detail!
You might want to tell us what the 9A 15 is used for?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I like that you check distances before gluing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy and learn from your blogs.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


The book for that build should sell. You should approach a publisher to see!

You have most of it already written. Very informative and a meticulous build that became a wonderful model.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


9A 15


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> 9A 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*?*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Great job on a beautiful detail!
> *You might want to tell us what the 9A 15 is used for?*
> 
> - htl


It may be obvious to you but I had no idea where this part [9a 15] goes till I looked at the plans and most won't have I would think.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Great job on a beautiful detail!
> *You might want to tell us what the 9A 15 is used for?*
> 
> - htl
> ...


Thanks.

This makes it clear to me. The above picture is made when the car was already made, and for that reason I resized the picture, to hide the rest.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Just one of those if I couldn't figure it out I knew many others would just let it go over their heads but just had to know, and [truth be told] at the time was to lazy to check it out and was hoping you would. LOL
All is right with the world now on to the next thread for this great model.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, rack.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Looks simple but all has to be so very actuate!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, trunk.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6














































11














































16




































x


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, trunk.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Can I presume there's peanuts in the trunk for the elephant?

*PS.* They'd be wasted as 'phants don't eat 'nuts!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, trunk.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Can I presume there s peanuts in the trunk for the elephant?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


No, there are Rolo's the trunk.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, trunk.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> No, there are "Rolo s…
> - Dutchy


Maybe I should eat *Rolos*... I can't even remember what I did yesterday.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rack and luggage, chapter 9 from the plan, trunk.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


The luggage trunk is tops Dutchy, 
I'm going to use that method for making a fuel tank for the new truck, thank you.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6














































11













































16













































x


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, you should call it *Pinocchio*... turning into a *real car*…










Obvious from the need to use a *spanner* on it!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Lots of sanding work!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Lots of sanding work!
> 
> - stefang


Isn't it boring?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> *Dutchy*, you should call it *Pinocchio*... turning into a *real car*…
> 
> Obvious from the need to use a *spanner* on it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


In dutch spanner is *sleutel*, but also a key is called *sleutel*. And indeed you need a key for a car.

BTW The spanner on the picture is called a *ring sleutel*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> ..... In dutch spanner is *sleutel*, but also a key is called *sleutel*....
> - Dutchy


Now I understand why Dutchmen wear clogs… when they open their door with a *spanner*, they're worried they might drop the *key* on their toes…

*PS.* Those fenders look great!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


You've done some great work on this project for sure, and your wood choices are just right!!!
Wish I was up to getting started on mine. :-[


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Jan, the router bits that you use (R2mm) what size is that inches.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Jan, the router bits that you use (R2mm) what size is that inches.
> 
> - Jason1974


What are inches? 

https://www.curezone.org/conversions.asp 0.0787"

If I only would have fractional bits I would use 1/16 in this situation, which is also easy to make with sandpaper.

For myself I have simplified the small sizes:

1/2" 12,7 mm
1/4" 6,35mm
1/8" 3,2mm
1/16 1,6mm
1/32 0,8mm
1/64 0,4mm

All rounded.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


I forgot you use the metric system and we had to jack that all up.

Why couldn't there be just one measurement system across the board. This really messes up some of us simple minded folk. haha


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Those fenders or mudguards have come up a treat Dutchy…

PS - I use 3mm roundover bit of all my toy parts…


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Those fenders or mudguards have come up a treat Dutchy…
> 
> PS - I use 3mm roundover bit of all my toy parts…
> 
> - crowie


Crowie, where did you get your 3mm roundover bit from?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Crowie, where did you get your 3mm roundover bit from?
> - Jason1974


Now for my best* crow* impersonation, I have found ToolsToday a great source for my one-stop international shopping site… their postage is reasonable so I'm sure that as a local you may even land free shipping.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Jan, I'm attempting to do the fenders today. Wish me luck.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Those fenders or mudguards have come up a treat Dutchy…
> 
> PS - I use 3mm roundover bit of all my toy parts…
> 
> ...


Off of eBay Jason…

4pcs 1/8" Radius 1/4" Shank Round Over Beading Edging Router Bit Woodworking for A$12.70, so about US$9

The service was good…

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4pcs-1-8-Radius-1-4-Shank-Round-Over-Beading-Edging-Router-Bit-Woodworking/153024169168?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Apologies Jason for the slow reply….


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Crowie, where did you get your 3mm roundover bit from?
> - Jason1974
> 
> Now for my best* crow* impersonation, I have found ToolsToday a great source for my one-stop international shopping site… their postage is reasonable so I m sure that as a local you may even land free shipping.
> ...


Blimey Ducky, They are expensive, mine only cost a little over A$4 each….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> Blimey Ducky, They are expensive, mine only cost a little over A$4 each….
> - crowie


Sorry *crowie*, BTDT… I have bought cheap bits in the past… most were even rejected by the fish, when I put them on the end of my fishing line after 1 or 2 uses as sinkers. Yes you may land a "better" brand that may work satisfactorily, however, fishing for those rarities occupies time and is fraught with trial and error… and like with Aldi… what you can buy today may not be available tomorrow or never in the future.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> I put them on the end of my fishing line after 1 or 2 uses as sinkers.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It's new to me that you like fishing, at least fishing for fish.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, first 20 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...





> It s new to me that you like fishing, at least fishing for fish.
> - Dutchy


Yeah, When I got married, 









(me on my honeymoon), I caught a *Remora* and the missus caught a *Groper*!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, last 15 pictures.*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x













































6













































11













































x


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, last 15 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Very precision work Jan.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, last 15 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Always interested in seeing how other people make things. Good work Dutchy.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, last 15 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Made my fenders yesterday so will be needing this how to. :-]


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders, chapter 10 from the plan, last 15 pictures.*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


They are sweet Dutchy, I'll put that one in the memory bank for later on!! Thank you.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Headlights, chapter 11 from the plan*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.









.
.

*You can buy the headlights for little money but it is also possible to make your owns. Look for the Fordson Super Dexta headlight blog to see how this can be done.*
.
.
.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, chapter 11 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Headlights, chapter 11 from the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Yes the headlights are inexpensive… and look good!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*

During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.

There are many ways to build a wooden model and mine isn't the best. Sometimes I have to redo it more often than I like. It also happens that after something is done I realize that there was a better way. And therefor feel free to comment when you think It can be done different or better.










x





















































.
.
.
.
*
From the wheels there is already a blog here on LJ which you can find at:

PART 1 RIMS
.
PART 2 TYRES*
.
.
.
.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Lots of fine details. Well done.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Phew* Dutchy*, after a drought 3 in a row… has the weather changed in Dutchland?

Great blogs with many hints and novel ideas…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these blogs


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


THNX


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Great blog and love the model.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


the detail on your wheels is outstanding.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels, chapter 12 of the plan*
> 
> During making the Buick Sedan I have made a lot of pictures and they will be used for this blog about the build process. This blog is mostly made in subdivisions according to the chapters of the building plan, but be aware that this is not the same as the chronological build. When questions are there feel free to ask. If I don't know the answer there are a lot more LJ members which can and will help you.
> 
> ...


Oh my, the patience of a saint, for sure Dutchy….


----------

